# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة سما الأمريكية

## همس السحر

السلام عليكم خواتي 
لو سمحتن حدا سمع عن هذي المدرسة الجديدة بالشارقة ؟ 
وكيف اقساطها ؟ وشو نظامها بالضبط؟ ولكن جزيل الشكر خواتي اللي عندها معلومات يا ليت اتخبرني

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## أم خديجه

انا ماعرف عنها شئ إلا أن إعلانهم في الجريده يشجع الوحده تبحث معلومات عنها  :Smile: 

بالتوفيق

----------


## munamoor

*للرفع ما اعرف يالغلا انا من بوظبي 

*

----------


## همس السحر

شكرا يا خواتي لردودكم اختي ام خديجة انا ما شفت هالاعلان ممكن تبعتيلي اياه على الخاص من فضلك انا سمعت عن المدرسة من صديقاتي بس هي شكلها جديدة عشان هيك ما حدا بيعرف عنها كتير

----------


## همس السحر

> *للرفع ما اعرف يالغلا انا من بوظبي 
> 
> *


شكرا مس بينك لرفعك والله يسرلك كل أمورك يا رب

----------


## rohaifa

ممكن ارسال الاعلان لو سمحتوا 
او اي معلومات عنها

----------


## rohaifa

ممكن ارسال الاعلان لو سمحتوا 
او اي معلومات عنها

----------


## أم جويرية

والله الاعلانات تارشة الشوارع
بس ما جربت اتصل 
مرتاحة في الرسالة العلمية

----------


## همس السحر

يلا الحمد لله عرفت شوية معلومات عنها الحمد لله والله يسر للجميع اللي في الخير

----------


## همس السحر

لرفع والفائدة المدرسة كتير مرتبة وحلوة أشجعكم تروحوا بنفسكم تشوفوا المبنى والأقسام وشو خدماتهم هناك للطالب والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## nice world 20

والله انا شفت المدرسه وهي فعلا كثير مرتببببببببببببببه وسمعت انه اقساطها معقوله ,,,,,,,,, المدرسه مزوده بكثير شغلات من مبينها السبورة الذكيه ... وكمان المالكه حكتلنا انه كراسي الطلاب كلفوهم الكرسي الواحد 600 درهم لأنهم جايبينهم من المانيا عشان يمنعو تقوس الضهر للطالب.... بجد شي فخم ما شاء الله ربنا يباركلهم فيها

----------


## huda2011

المدارس الجديد عندما تفتح تكون على المستوى وهذة المدرسة شكلها زين من الاعلانات وبالتوفيق .

----------


## wesam alsaqqa

> والله انا شفت المدرسه وهي فعلا كثير مرتببببببببببببببه وسمعت انه اقساطها معقوله ,,,,,,,,, المدرسه مزوده بكثير شغلات من مبينها السبورة الذكيه ... وكمان المالكه حكتلنا انه كراسي الطلاب كلفوهم الكرسي الواحد 600 درهم لأنهم جايبينهم من المانيا عشان يمنعو تقوس الضهر للطالب.... بجد شي فخم ما شاء الله ربنا يباركلهم فيها


وين مكانها , انا شفت اعلانهم بالشوارع بس التلفون موبايل مو خط ارضي ومايردون

----------


## همس السحر

الله يرزقهم يا رب وتكون السنة الجاية سنة خير عليهم يا رب

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

> والله الاعلانات تارشة الشوارع
> بس ما جربت اتصل 
> مرتاحة في الرسالة العلمية


مدرسة الرسالة اول كانت واايد زينه بس الحين مستواها تغير انا سألت كمن وحده

----------


## nice world 20

حبيبتي هي بمنطقة العزرا بجانب مدرسة الكمال بالضبط

----------


## فستان زفاف

انا زرت المدرسه 

فعلا المدرسه وااااايد مرتبه، قسم الكي جي ون معزول عن قسم الكي جي تو

وفكرتهم حلوه بخصوص كل صف يعبر عن بيئة صحراويه، مائية، مزرعه ، غابات وراسمين فيها رسومات

حبيت المدرسة والاهتمام بالتفاصيل ...

حتى الباص فيه جي بي اس هذا على كلام ...عموما بالتوفيق لكل

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

انا زرت المدرسة حلوة مرتبة ونظيفة بس الخوف من الجوهر

----------


## همس السحر

أنا بقولكم الصراحة الجميع هناك والله شهيد باذل كل الجهود لاختيار المعلمين والمعلمات بعناية شديدة جدا واختيار المعلمات والمعلمين تم بصعووووووبة بعد مقابلات كتيييير وبصراحة صاحبة المدرسة أمينة وخايفة على الطلاب وحابة كتير تبسطهم اتأسسهم صح ومهتمة كتييير بهاد الموضوع دائما بتقول الطلاب أهم شئ عنا وتأسيسهم هو المهم واحنا اخدنا عهد أمامهم انو نحل الواجبات بالمدرسة يعني لازم ننلتزم ويروحوا الولاد من غير حقائب الشهادة لله وحتى المديرة تتحرى الصحيح وبتمشي وراه وين راحة الطلاب والطالبات ولأنها مدرسة لسة ما وقفت على أقدامها بدها تثبت وجودها بجدارة وانها تستحق العتراف الأكاديمي لما اتقدم عليه ان شاء الله وبدها تطلع ببياض الوجه أمام أولياء الأموروكتير الحمد لله صاحبة المدرسة والمديرة طيبات ونفسهم حلوة وبعاود أكرر متشددين باختيار الهيئة التدريسية والله يوفق الجميع يا رب وارزق الجميع الاخلاص يا رب

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

> أنا بقولكم الصراحة الجميع هناك والله شهيد باذل كل الجهود لاختيار المعلمين والمعلمات بعناية شديدة جدا واختيار المعلمات والمعلمين تم بصعووووووبة بعد مقابلات كتيييير وبصراحة صاحبة المدرسة أمينة وخايفة على الطلاب وحابة كتير تبسطهم اتأسسهم صح ومهتمة كتييير بهاد الموضوع دائما بتقول الطلاب أهم شئ عنا وتأسيسهم هو المهم واحنا اخدنا عهد أمامهم انو نحل الواجبات بالمدرسة يعني لازم ننلتزم ويروحوا الولاد من غير حقائب الشهادة لله وحتى المديرة تتحرى الصحيح وبتمشي وراه وين راحة الطلاب والطالبات ولأنها مدرسة لسة ما وقفت على أقدامها بدها تثبت وجودها بجدارة وانها تستحق العتراف الأكاديمي لما اتقدم عليه ان شاء الله وبدها تطلع ببياض الوجه أمام أولياء الأموروكتير الحمد لله صاحبة المدرسة والمديرة طيبات ونفسهم حلوة وبعاود أكرر متشددين باختيار الهيئة التدريسية والله يوفق الجميع يا رب وارزق الجميع الاخلاص يا رب


المدرسة جديدة ومايصير تقولي انها كويسة وانتي ماجربتيها او مافي حد درس فيها .......

----------


## hamoudmam

توني يبت رقمهم و اتصلت عليهم بعده التسجيل مفتوح عندهم حق الكي جي 2 والي ردت علي قالت لي مدرسين اللغة الإنجليزية أجانب من كندا وأوربا و جنوب إفريقيا وحق الكي جي تو 11500 بدون الباص. بسير إن شاء الله اليوم أشوفهم يارب تكون أوكي. يزاج الله ألف خير صاحبة الموضوع.

----------


## همس السحر

> المدرسة جديدة ومايصير تقولي انها كويسة وانتي ماجربتيها او مافي حد درس فيها .......


أختي ورقة ناعمة انا ما حكيت عن التدريس بالمرة انا بحكي عن المبدا اللي ماشية عليه المدرسة في اختيار المعلمين والمعلمات وكيف الادارة تتحرى الحق والصدق ولا انا متلك ما بعرف اشي عن التدريس ولا طريقتهم بالتدريس عشان امدحهم حرام اصلا علي اني ادعي ولا اكذب بس اللي شفتو بعيني وسمعتو بأذني حكيتو ونقلتو والله شهيد على ما اقول ويا رب تكون منيحة من ناحية التدريس والتعامل مع الطلاب ان شاء الله شكرا غاليتي لمشاركتك

----------


## همس السحر

هلا فيك اختي hamoudmam نورت والله ويا رب ترضي عن المدرسة وتعجبك الواحد بيموت لما يدور على مدرسة منيحة لولادو الله يعينا بس على هالتعليم في الزمن هاد اشي عجيب والله

----------


## hamoudmam

سرت الصراحة البارحة من ناحية تصميم المدرسة فهي زينة وفاصلين الكي جي تو عن الكي جي وان وحاطين كاميرات حتى بالحمامات وفيه قاعة انتظار حق الطلاب الي مايستعملون الباص يتمون فيها لين ما يي الأب أو الأم أتم هالقاعة مفتوحة لين الساعة ثلاث و الكي جي تو يخلصون الساعة 12 ونص ويحلون الواجبات لكل الأقسام بالمدرسة وبيكون خمس صفوف للكي جي تو عالنظام الأمريكي وجنسية المدرسين الإنجليزي اثنين من جنوب إفريقيا و اثنين من كندا أو أوروبا ما أذكر و وحدة باكستانية دارسة بلندن حسب ما قالت موظفة العلاقات العامة .أنا عيبتني المدرسة بس الخوف أنهم بعدهم ما خذوا الإعتماد من الوزارة وما يندرى متى بياخذونه أنا اتصلت عالوزارة بالشارجة قالوا خذوا الموافقة عاستقبال الطلاب وتدريسهم بس الإعتماد بعدهم ما خذوه أخاف يوم ولدي يخلص الكي جي تو وأبغي أنقله مدرسة ثانية يكونون بعدهم ما خذوا الإعتماد و ما ترضى المدرسة الثانية تعترف بشهادتهم ويقولون لي لازم يعيد الكي جي تو. فما أدري, اللي تقدر تفيدنا ف هالنقطة يزاها الله خير.

----------


## أم حمدة2008

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ... إذا الكيجي 11500 يعني سادس كم !! غاليه !!

----------


## همس السحر

أختي حمود مام اول مرة اسمع انو لازم المدرسة تكون معاها الاعتراف عشان يقبلونه في مدرسة تانية والله ما عندي فكرة عن هالموضوع طيب ليش ما تسألي مدارس تانية مثلا اي مدرسة يعني على سبيل التأكد وشوفي صحيح هالكلام؟ وربنا يوفقك يا رب

----------


## hamoudmam

[QUOTE=همس السحر;38654630]أختي حمود مام اول مرة اسمع انو لازم المدرسة تكون معاها الاعتراف عشان يقبلونه في مدرسة تانية والله ما عندي فكرة عن هالموضوع طيب ليش ما تسألي مدارس تانية مثلا اي مدرسة يعني على سبيل التأكد وشوفي صحيح هالكلام؟ وربنا يوفقك يا رب[/QU
إن شاء الله بسأل لأن الصراحة حسب اللي راووتني موظفة العلاقات العامة و اللي قالته عيبتني المدرسة . مشكورة عاهتمامج وبحاول أصلي استخارة بعد.

----------


## همس السحر

خير ما تعملي اختي ام حمود وربي يكتبلك اللي في الخير يا رب

----------


## hamoudmam

من وين صاحبة هالمدرسة

----------


## يكة

اختي همس السحر ارجو التواصل معي عبر البريد الالكتروني [email protected] 
بخصوص موضوع اصدقاءك القداما... اعرفهم ...اذا حابه التواصل معاهم ... ابعثي لي رساله ... انا اخت شمسه.. ومريم وصابره من الاهل ..
بانتظارك

----------


## أم فؤاد

يا بنات قلت بخبركن وببري ذمتي مدرسة سما فعلا مجهزينها باحسن شي وكانو بيفكرو يزيدو اقساطها لان مكلفتهم بس اختي السنة الماضية شالت اولادها من مدرسة اقرأ وحطتهم فيها صف خامس وثاني وكي جي 1ً بس لاسف المعلمين بدون خبرة كانت الصفوف فوضى والولد يرجع مو فاهم شي من الدرس يعني المدرسين بشهادات بس بدون خبرة للتعامل مع الطلاب بنتها الكي جي ضلت 3 شهور تبكي وما تعلمت ولا شي كل ما تروح الصف اختي تلاقي اغلب الاطفال يبكو مافي عندهم خبرة بالسيطرة عالاطفال فخلتهم بس 3 شهور بعدين شالتهم حتى الادارة ماعندهم خبرة

----------


## scientific

ممكن اذا حد عنده معلومات اكثر عن المدرسه يخبرنه خصوصا عن المستوى الاكاديمي والتدريسي للمراحل العليا ...

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

في مدارس وااايد تتبع المنهج البريطاني او الامريكي بس وين الجوده بهالمدارس

----------

